# Which Youtube channels are you watching?



## WiiUBricker (Feb 23, 2017)

I haven't seen this discussed here before, so I thought of making a thread where users can post their favorite youtube channels. Maybe this helps others finding interesting content among the huge pool of videos. Doesn't necessarily have to be video game related. Oh and please no hate comments if someone happens to be subscribed to a channel you dislike. Lets be nice. I guess I will start by posting a few of the channels I watch, in no particular order.

DidYouKnowGaming - Interesting, lesser known facts about videogames
Erica Griffin - Reviews of smartphones, tablets, notebooks, other technical stuff and occasional Nintendo consoles
BigDawsTV - Comedy, pranks
Connor Murphy and Vlogs - Fitness, comedy, pranks
angrypicnic - Comedy, pranks
The Old School Expert - Yu-Gi-Oh Opening videos
Army Home - Old, very low quality video compilations of comedy clips. *NSFW* *clickbait preview pics on all videos!*
That Was Epic - Comedy, pranks
NintendoUK - Videos of Playstation and Xbox stuff. Just kidding.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 23, 2017)

Gibbs  General Rocket league content

MasonRL90 Rocket league tutorials/training packs.

Other than those, I generally don't watch any specific channels .


----------



## migles (Feb 23, 2017)

linus tech tips. and company
ashens
phills computer lab (he has pretty cool retro pc stuff)
and heh, whatever interests me


----------



## ItsKipz (Feb 23, 2017)

GameGrumps


----------



## migles (Feb 23, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> The Old School Expert - Yu-Gi-Oh Opening videos


what? does that still exists?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 23, 2017)

i need to put all? ok

Rato Borrachudo
Cartuchito
Pai troll
Cade a Chave?
Coisa de Nerd
CANAL INUTILISMO
Damianizando
Velberan
Fiaspo
Core das Antigas
Cauê Moura
SMG4
Anderson Gaveta
Heitor Games
Gato Galactico
Cid Cidoso
Controle Dois
Poligonautas
Colonia Contra Ataca
Pipocando
Canal Canalha
Nerdologia
Rik
Zelune (ZORD TV)
Canal Nostalgia
Game Over
Razor & Zenon
Wendel Bezerra
PeanutButterGamer
Assopra Fitas
Canal do Camaleão
Ubisoft Brasil
Canal 7 Coisas
A+START
Operação Cinema
MrPoladoful
SrPelo
5 Alguma coisa
SilvaGunner
Fatos Desconhecidos
branime studios
AtilaKW
Celso Portioli
NeoTRshow
Você Sabia?
mrFanDubX
vai seiya
rebosteio
assistindo
videos de classicos
castro brothers
CarneMoidaTV
really3D
assombrado
algunsbits
VoiceMakers
Você Sabia PLUS
nobreza games
mega curioso
conTV
Pyong lee
le ninja mode
Rabiscos
Dubladiando


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2017)

Spoiler: My Subsl







American Enterprise Institute




AntiwarRadio




Arcade Sushi




Armoured Skeptic




Atlas Network




Austin Evans




Austin Petersen




Ayn Rand Institute




Balrog




BasicEconomics




Best of Martin Shkreli




Blaire White




brutalmoose




Caddicarus




Campaign for Liberty




catoinstitutevideo




Cinemassacre




Continue?




Crazy Joe




Dave Bennett




Defense Distributed




DidYouKnowGaming?




EFForg




Eli the Computer Guy




EminemVEVO




fairvote




Fawful's Minion




Foundation for Economic Education




Frederic Bastiat




Free Ross




FreeMartinShkreli




Gamester81




gillythekid




Gov. Gary Johnson




HooverInstitution




InstituteForJustice




Jesse Ventura




Jimmy Whetzel




John Hancock




John Mcafee




John Riggs: RIGG'd Games




Jonathan Morrison




JonTron Lost Videos




JonTronShow




Julie Borowski




Katy Khaos




Lamarr Wilson




Lauren Southern




Lazy Game Reviews




Learn Liberty




Liberal Lunacy




Libertarian Party




Libertarianism.org




LibertarianParty




Liberty News Network




Liberty.me




LibertySource




LinusTechTips




Lon.TV




Marques Brownlee




Martin Shkreli




Martin Shkreli




MetalJesusRocks




Millennial Millie




misesmedia




MS Tech




Nintendo




Nintendo Life




Our America Initiative




Pat the NES Punk




PeanutButterGamer




pennpoint




Petersen for President 2016




PragerU




Professor Juice




Radical Reggie




ReasonTV




RebelTaxi




RepJustinAmash




RonPaul2008dotcom




RonPaulLibertyReport




Ross Ulbricht




Satchbag's Goods




Shoe0ffHead




Shoe0nHead




SpaceHamster




StatelessLiberty




Sue Lightning




Tatiana Moroz




TechSource




That Guy T




That One Video Gamer




The Game Chasers




The Quarter Guy




The Rubin Report




TheFIREorg




TheLibertarianGirl




Theryn Meyer


----------



## Scarlet (Feb 23, 2017)

Jim Sterling - He does games and stuff and has a personality.
CarlSagan42 - He plays Mario Maker and is generally adorable
PangaeaPanga - More Mario Maker, also speedruns Mario Sunshine
mkdasher - TAS speedruns
pannenkoek2012 & UncommentatedPannen - The best Mario 64 analysis you'll probably ever see, also Watch for Rolling Rocks 0.5x A Presses 
JubyPhonic - Vocaloid covers
❀ rachie/れいち ❀ - More vocaloid covers
AntsCanada - I never knew a channel about ants could be interesting but here I am, he's actually amazing

Juby & Rachie make my favourite music, holy wow. But if I see anybody from that list posting, I'd watch the vidjas straight away.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 23, 2017)

I like my own channel, osaka35 lololol

Nah, but i like

redlettermedia - movie review. Hilarious and well written, with intelligent, fun conversations.
teamfourstar - dbz abridged. Quality humorous writing
c0ncordance - slightly boring, but brilliant on skepticism and evolutionary biology
gcpgrey - educational with high production values
thatoneshowfun - one of the few "video game" shows that I like. he's funny, with zero cringe.
potholer54 - fun, hilarious videos on science and critical thinking
gametechUS - does Quality mod work. Fun watching someone who knows what they're doing.
linustechtips - unpainful tech videos. so many of these type of shows are painful. his aren't.
extra credits - insider viewpoint on video game development. quality written.
kylelandry - video game music without the cringey "zomg look how awesome I am"




WiiUBricker said:


> DidYouKnowGaming - Interesting, lesser known facts about videogames



Do they have better "facts" now?

When they first started, they lumped "popular rumours" with "verified facts" and "random fan theories" as all the same thing. It was infuriating, especially since it was fairly obvious they just borrowed from other people's hard work and combined it with random fan theories, never giving credit or admitting they could do any wrong. They never wanted to post their sources either, so i've always seen them as being the highest amount of shady and salty. Have they gone proper and legit?


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> Do they have better "facts" now?
> 
> When they first started, they lumped "popular rumours" with "verified facts" and "random fan theories" as all the same thing. It was infuriating, especially since it was fairly obvious they just borrowed from other people's hard work and combined it with random fan theories, never giving credit or admitting they could do any wrong. They never wanted to post their sources either, so i've always seen them as being the highest amount of shady and salty. Have they gone proper and legit?


More or less it is like that still. They always use anon sources, theories are lumped with facts, and they never give credits to sources (such as links).


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 23, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> More or less it is like that still. They always use anon sources, theories are lumped with facts, and they never give credits to sources (such as links).


uungh. That means they're still stealing other people's hard work and passing it off as their own. Sad to hear they're still the bottom of the barrel "click-bate" of the video game world.


----------



## Chary (Feb 23, 2017)

Team Four Star, and their gaming channel - cuz DBZA is hilarious
Vinesauce - this one should be obvious
Nerd Cubed - dry humor and good commentary
Mother's Basement - for anime reviews
Extra Credits - Very interesting videos that go indepth into both video games and history
Lucahjin - one of the few female LPers I can tolerate


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 23, 2017)

osaka35 said:


> uungh. That means they're still stealing other people's hard work and passing it off as their own. Sad to hear they're still the bottom of the barrel "click-bate" of the video game world.


Well truth be told it is better than unseen64 though (which is one thing I despise)..


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 23, 2017)

Chary said:


> Team Four Star, and their gaming channel - cuz DBZA is hilarious
> Vinesauce - this one should be obvious
> Nerd Cubed - dry humor and good commentary
> Mother's Basement - for anime reviews
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 23, 2017)

AdoredTV   




     an0nymooose  




     ashens  



     b4nny  



     Barnacules Nerdgasm  



     bigclivedotcom  



     Bitwit  




     ChannelSuperFun   




     Digibro 



     EEVblog 



     Exploring With Cody 



     Exploring With Josh 



     Frosted Tech 



     Gamers Nexus  




     GreatScott! 



     HardwareCanucks 



     JayzTwoCents  




     Julian Ilett 



     Lazy Game Reviews 



     LinusTechTips 



     Lost Pause   




     Mother's Basement   




     MrPaladin 



     Muselk 



     My Virgin Kitchen 



     NCIX Tech Tips 



     Newegg Studios  




     Paul's Hardware 



     Paweł Zadrożniak  




     PlayStation  




     Renegades React 



     RoboTronix   



     RobTheAwsm TF2 



     Salazar Studio 



     Something Witty Entertainment  



     SoundSmithTF2  



     SpotkinGames  



     swashin  



     Tech City  



     The Proper People  



     The Slow Mo Guys  



     Theishter - Anime on Piano  



     This is Dan Bell.  



     Unbox Therapy  



     uxwbill   




     Yandere Dev


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

Probably the ones I watch most


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2017)

A Lot Of Counter-Strike, but also some other channels, for comedy purposes. Linus is also dank memes


----------



## MeAndHax (Feb 23, 2017)

podipie 

it's a joke, don't hate on meh


----------



## Elrinth (Feb 24, 2017)

For Nintendo Switch:
GameXplain
Spawn Media
Player Essence
Nintendo Life
ReviewTechUs

For best video quality in video games:
My Life In Gaming
RetroRGB
Game-tech.us

For other shiz:
Angry Foreigner


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 24, 2017)

FFS how do people have so many? I have like 5 ._.

JonTron, Majestic Casual, Admiral Hippie, Space Hippie, and Classic Game Room >.>


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2017)

I haven't looked at my sub box in ages tbh.
I pretty much just catch the odd episode of *Good Mythical Morning* and every episode from* Philip Defranco*.
I'll usually watch any main videos from *Game Theory *but I can only stand matpat.
*BruceWillakers* was my all time favorite youtuber, but he has gone on to bigger and better things so now his channel is only active when he does the incredibly amazing Urealms Live around summer time. I still constantly rewatch his youtube series because they're just great.

I'm subbed to* Jesse Cox, Vintage Beef, PauseUnpause* and* Vertiigo.*
I only really watch* Vertiigo *and his livestreams because he's fucking hilarious, Australian, and makes roleplaying actually seem fun in games like Rust.
I also catch *Trumpsc* (gotta include that damn sc now...) when I feel like watching Hearthstone, he's pretty funny to watch.




Tom Bombadildo said:


> FFS *how do people have so many*? I have like 5 ._.
> 
> JonTron, Majestic Casual, Admiral Hippie, Space Hippie, and Classic Game Room >.>



Low standards.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 24, 2017)

I only got 1 subscription.

Miraculous Ladybug official Youtube.


----------



## Posghetti (Feb 24, 2017)

Imaqtpie - Retired E-Sports AD Carry for Team Dignitas who just streams now
Swissbeatbox - Showcases beatboxers talents from all over the world (I'm a beatboxer myself )
JustKiddingFilms - Run by a group of people who make skits, vlogs and other interesting videos
BuzzFeedVideo - If you don't know what this is... you've been living under a rock.
loltyler1 - Source of all toxic players in League of Legends, gotta love a guy like that
DashieGames - Mainly plays Super Mario Maker and makes skits on 2nd channel, expect to shit your ass off, his videos are always filled with humor.
Vet Ranch - Videos filled with moving, touching and interesting content about animals and how they're treated in difficult times


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Feb 24, 2017)

watchmojo and the quarter guy. both are great gaming channels.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't actively watch and follow a channel.
Sometime I look if there is a new video, but rarely spend time on it.
I just search things without subscribing. depends what I want to see at a specific time.

I have some in my fav just to quickly find old videos I liked.
Tayler davis : violinist. I went to one or her concert in Paris last year !)
Lara dewitt : pianist and violinist
Maluka : singer
Austin Wintory : composer of Journey


osaka35 said:


> kylelandry


Ahh, another person listening the same music than me


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 24, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> watchmojo


I thought you were better than that


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 24, 2017)

For high quality rips I watch SiIvaGunner 
Same for NBGVideos
Sometimes I watch some of Smooth McGroove's acappellas


----------



## chaosrunner (Feb 24, 2017)

pewdiepie 
etikawrold network
h3h3
idubbzz
filthyfrank
me
and killer keeemstarrrr


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 24, 2017)

Mmmm... K...

On a daily basis:
PewDiePie (mostly the random humor ones, not so much let's play)
Philip DeFranco

From time to time:
Mother's Basement
ProfessorOtakuD2
Glass Reflection
>Jontron
boogie2988
Extra Credits
Jim Sterling
The Game/Film Theorist
Theishter
TeamFourStars
schmoyoho
CinemaSins
Screen Junkies
vlogbrothers
Wisecrack
Team Coco
Jeremy Jahns

EDIT: Looks like Jontron is coming back finally!


----------



## Vieax (Feb 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Mmmm... K...
> 
> On a daily basis:
> PewDiePie (mostly the random humor ones, not so much let's play)
> ...


You watch poopiepie too ?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 26, 2017)

Yeah, I really find him very funny, despite his quite intriguing artistic and divination talents. 

Disclaimer: comedy is subjective as they say.


----------



## Ricken (Feb 26, 2017)

Too many.. But I don't keep up with all of them


Spoiler: Tons



*SUBSCRIPTIONS*




  BrawlBRSTMs3 X 49



  Linkin Park 4



  Verlisify 8



  NightcoreReality



  ZeRo 2



  Tofuu



  GilvaSunner 5



  jacksepticeye 14



  Markiplier 13



  Dragon Smash 3



  PewDiePie 5



  JD 4



  Sketch 6



  The Game Theorists 1



  Vargskelethor Uncut: Full Joel Streams 4



  AltariaAudio 2



  vinesauce 16



  BlockayBurn 5



  SeeDeng 1



  Jelly 14



  Corl 9



  HMK 11



  TheFearRaiser 6



  Stryder7x



  Beasty 5



  ClawsomeCo 2



  theodd1sout comic 1



  LeafyIsHere 5



  MetallicaTV 6



  Yandere Dev 1



  JonTronShow 1



  Tokyo Otaku Mode 14



  Space Chicken



  TheGamersJoint 10



  MagicScrumpy 4



  Alex 7



  Chadtronic



  Wiishu 2



  Lazer1785 3



  Poke 20



  The Film Theorists 2



  EWNetwork 2



  TCPixel 9



  Jaiden Animations 1



  Vargskelethor Joel 6



  Dorkly



  Jelly Vlogs 1



  LiveStreamFails 2



  A+Start



  FBE 6



  Dobbs 2



  PeanutButterGamer 1



  Malleo



  ThioJoe 4



  Cash Cash - Topic



  whoisthisgit 2



  IntroSpecktive 2



  Daniel Niewold 4



  The Pals 10



  8Bit Liam 9



  BlackScreenTV 5



  ProtoMario 8



  SiIvaGunner 1



  Luna



  TheKingy34 1



   3



  Censored Gaming 11



  OverSparked 2



  Ezy 1



  shane 6



  FEZ PEZ 2



  Jewel 3



  GeneralMiles 1



  Smashing Archive 1



  Violette1st 6



  TeamPizzaPlays 1



  ihaveamac 1



  WhatTheFnu 3



  KSI 1



  Cammie Mile 2



  Ned Williamson



  the_randomizer 1



  ReviewTechUSA 3



  The Official Pokémon YouTube Channel



  cheatfreak47 1



  LuckyDragon 1



  Today I Found Out 7



  MainGhee 1



  Austin Evans 2



  TheBackyardScientist 1



  JayGame 3



  Kelvin Ni 1



  Simon's Cat 1



  JakobTheQuizGuy 1



  TechEmpty 1



  Velocitii 1



  MandJTV Pokevids 6



  noaveragenerd 1



  GizmoSlip 1



  FaZe Jev 7



  Evanbear1 1



  Rayguned 2



  ApacheThunder 1



  CrankThatFrank 3



  Joedor 9



  ThioJoeTech



  Flare Games 4



  Cupcake_Person2 1



  Tech Freek



  smea



  Team Sc 1



  Alex S 12



  DanAndPhilGAMES 2



  sparky 1



  ScykohPlays 7



  SpaceHamster 1



  Shanon Mathet 1



  Emdasche 2



  Loaf O' Bread 1



  Lambie PJs: Not sorry at all! TM



  Lucas 2



  Slyke 1



  TechRax 1



  FaZe Blaziken



  Zurxer 1



  iFlxshRBLX 1



  ConnerTheWaffle 4



  PBGGameplay 6



  CosmoCortney 1



  OVERT 1



  iamSanna 7



  MikeyTaylorGaming 1



  Wizzrobe 3



  Voxel 1



  iSneakSometimes 26



  Sleepy Jirachi 4



  Vailoc 1



  Box Robot Studios



  雄之助/Yunosuke 1



  Tomato Hentai



  h3h3Productions 2



  Grand Dad 1



  Hungrybox 2



  Barnacules Nerdgasm 3



  SBCuber 1



  Deku Gamer



  MoreTDM



  LinusTechTips 7



  TheProGamerJay 1



  Really Freakin' Clever 2



  ChannelSuperFun 2



  The SkepticGamer 1



  ProJared Plays! 6



  MrGear 7



  Kyle's Game Room 7



  SkulShurtugalTCG 4



  HighTeckMan 1



  Scykoh



  OPERATIONiDROID 1



  AuSLove 2



  TyranitarTube 1



  joestechnology 2



  SomeOrdinaryGamr



  CYBERNightmare 2



  Cosmo



  Egoraptor



  RiceGum 2



  TomSka



  Ninkendo 3



  Tech James 5



  CODE LYOKO ENGLISH OFFICIAL  2



  Eddsworld



  Viper Venom 9



  Therealkirby



  OldSchoolSin 7



  ProJared 1



  ChinoAlphaWolf 5



  CakEdit



  Unfound Cheats 1



  nigahiga



  NicoB 6



  ThandirVideos 1



  Chadtronic Pokemon 6



  MarcusD



  berezaa 1



  Plainrock124 1



  SSundee 7



  overtflow 2



  Cloud 9 Mang0 2



  Zebrahead



  MysticGamer 1



  SullyPwnz 10



  Dr. Hacknik 4



  Ninja Sex Party 1



  Overrated



  Olda Florian 1



  COBAMA SAMA 2



  Beasty Games 4



  Dolan Dark 1



  CarlSagan42 3



  Scarce 4



  XeX 4



  PKSparkxx DatHottneSS 10



  Denis 11



  maxmoefoe



  Sky Does Minecraft 3



  TwiistedPandora 14



  AirbagVII 1



  TooDamnFilthy



  zoozbuh 1



  Kwebbelkop 14



  GdossGaming 1



  TrogWW



  JelloApocalypse 1



  Exility 3



  Shiny Quagsire 1



  Shane Dawson TV


----------



## NightScript (Feb 26, 2017)

- Daniel T Gaming
- Undertaco Sans
- GameXplain

Those are the channels that I like watching.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Feb 27, 2017)

No Chadtronic fans in here..?


----------



## NightScript (Feb 28, 2017)

XxShalevElimelechxX said:


> No Chadtronic fans in here..?


OMG! I FORGOT CHADTRONIC!!!!

Please save me!!!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 7, 2017)

I got too many random channels! Just only watching new episode of Pokemon, even watching SimCity 4 creating (including waiting newest NAM 36) etc...


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 7, 2017)

Educational/Science Communicators:
It's okay to be smart
Scishow
Scishow space
PBS spacetime
Deep astronomy
CGP Grey
Vsauce
SpaceRip
Thunderf00t
Periodic Videos

Comedy:
TVFilthyFrank
h3h3 Productions
MillionDollarExtreme

Cool Stuff:
Grand Illusions


----------



## V0ltr0n (Mar 7, 2017)

idubbbzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Greymane (Mar 7, 2017)

Games/reviews:
Jim sterling
Jesse Cox
Projared
Thatonevideogamer
Angryjoeshow
Gamesdonequick
Plastationaccess
Escapist
Markiplier

Law:
Leonard french

Educational:
Sgp grey
Kurzgesagt - in a nutshell
Wisecrack

Anime:
Mother's basement
Super Eyepatch wolf

Odd stuff:
Hotdiggedydemon
Jordan underneath


----------



## orangy57 (Mar 9, 2017)

i just look up "funny minecraft xdd roleplay" and click on the first result. It's just stuff to make me get up and do my homework

also sleepycast


----------



## Asia81 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ricken said:


> Too many.. But I don't keep up with all of them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tons
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2017)

Hey @VinsCool!!

I found this amazing new YT channel, you should check it out!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 25, 2017)

at times i watch pewdiepie, and at times H3h3.
i like some of filthyfrank videos , but i mostly watch Happyconsolegamer (my fave youtuber).
https://www.youtube.com/user/HappyConsoleGamer


----------



## Mama Looigi (Nov 11, 2018)

Smg4
Nathaniel Bandy
Simpleflips
Nintendrew
Tetrabitgaming etc.
Basically everyone in minus world


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 11, 2018)

History Guy

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4sEmXUuWIFlxRIFBRV6VXQ


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 11, 2018)

Pyrocynical - General *L E A F Y C O P Y*
Daniel T. Gaming - Pyro Inspired commentator, famous for criticizing the awesomeparodies craze
SMG4 - Just google him...
M3rkmus1c - General COD youtuber
Game Theory - You know him.

Just to name a few.


----------



## EmulateLife (Nov 11, 2018)

Hacking and modding channels. 

Oh wait.


----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 11, 2018)

Mostly game lets play with people that atleast sound normal and act normal and are not trying to act ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 12, 2018)

I also really like this youtube video. https://bit.ly/IqT6zt
It is a top 10 about best homebrew apps.


----------



## THYPLEX (Nov 15, 2018)

Parliamo di videogiochi ,
Farenz ,
Cinemassacre,
A+ start ...
Now i remember only those four ,
If i'll come up with something else , i'll write them right here


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2018)

I have way too many, but I like to watch a lot of small channels.


Spoiler: 1/8 of the channels I watch.





















Plus a thousand more. I'm too lazy to put them all.


----------



## Koulucky (Dec 25, 2018)

Mostly Pewdiepie, h3h3, and Star Wars Explained. Also Screen Rant's pitch meetings.


----------



## Brenry (Jan 9, 2019)

CPG said:


> I also really like this youtube video. https://bit.ly/IqT6zt
> It is a top 10 about best homebrew apps.



That's a great one. Sadly I think the reference will be lost when Gen Z'ers taking over Youtube. Along that thought, I dunno how I ended up there. But tonight I ended up on famous people or something like that, and had a ton of bios and "Youtube Celebrities" ... i'm like... um wtf?

Now granted ever since millenials and their wave of dumbness trying to copy the Youtube's Fred formula.... "HAAAAAAAAAAY GUuuuUUuUUUuuUYS SMASH THAT THUMBS UP!!!" .. or duckface ... I tune them all out and mostly would hang around stuff like AVGN or modding tutorial channels.

So anyway, back to Gen Z. So this is like 200 profiles of "Celebrities" .. I was appalled on what parents are doing these days to churn out youtube revenue. Many 10 year old kids with severe deformities. Stuff like you'd see on 90's talk shows where they would have people on with birth defects to educate people I guess...

But anyway, these youtube channels are sick. 2 million views each video, parents parading them around with the above HAAAY GUYS attitude like its a cross between a side-show circus and honey boo boo. And ya get all these flood of responses. "aw you're so beautiful"... o rly ?

Between that and all the 10-15 year old autistic acting .. um.. i guess people would take offense to that term but it's not.. maybe i should say kids that should probably be on ritalin or something. It's just moronic how the world has devolved between millenials and gen z.

btw.. gen x totally rox and You're The Man Now Dog.
http://nintesixtyfourps.ytmnd.com/


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Jan 9, 2019)

skullator https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa4GcNaGkt6m9tpzzvMQZWg  - hacking consoles

Deeveeaar https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBzDAvD-747LONwoWRFnXmA - scam baiters

mymatevince https://www.youtube.com/user/mymatevince - fixing faulty stuff


----------



## duwen (Jan 9, 2019)

Game Sack
BitHead1000
Retro Core
Maximilian Dood
Defunct Games
KidShoryuken
Sega Lord X
Censored Gaming
DidYouKnowGaming
Paul Jenkinson (The Spectrum Show)
Skullator _...although it currently looks like he may be banned._
SuperButterBuns
TheGamingBritShow
Adam Koralik
My Life In Gaming
Octav1us Kitten
Larry Bundy Jr
Hardcore Gaming 101
Hard4Games
Gaijillionaire
Bardic Broadcasts

...and some others like Core-A Gaming, Nihongo Gamer, John Riggs, Metal Jesus Rocks, Pat The NES Punk, GadgetUK164, and probably at least another 20 gaming related channels, another 40-80 movie and music channels, and the usual selection of uncatagorizable oddities.


----------



## Brenry (Jan 9, 2019)

duwen said:


> Retro Core and the usual selection of uncatagorizable oddities.



Hey man you had some gems in that list. thx This one was pretty sweet a bunch of those chinese knockoffs are always interesting to watch. Curious if you are familiar with FPGA that has been gaining momentum this past year. Those programable chips were a big highlight last month at that big hacker convention in Berlin. It sounds like FPGA will be big in the future for many things like smart things are now.

I'm going on a guess here that you're not into whacky kiddie youtuber crap. I just started following FPGA a couple months ago and it seems there's two central channels about that.

RetroRGB -- Does podcasty newstyle of weekly events of custom hardware for modding / fpga
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLPIbBCKVH2uKGm5C4sOkew

SmokeMonster -- he does heavy coverage on FPGA, in particular the MiSTer product so many people working on this past year. The MiSTer is a revolutionary product that essentially is a multicore hardware programable Retroarch. MAME, old computers, consoles.. always evolving for more cores not emulation but basically the real deal.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCskJUZ8X__mwcoU9HvGKCMg

thanks again for your list.


----------



## duwen (Jan 9, 2019)

Brenry said:


> RetroRGB -- Does podcasty newstyle of weekly events of custom hardware for modding / fpga
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLPIbBCKVH2uKGm5C4sOkew
> 
> SmokeMonster -- he does heavy coverage on FPGA, in particular the MiSTer product so many people working on this past year.
> ...



Yeah, I watch both of those but I'm not subscribed to either - I tend to only watch their specific content that interests me, and as RetroRGB's vids tend to be quite lengthy I definitely pick and choose what I watch (I did watch his recent DCHDMI vid though).


----------

